

EU commissioner for trade is probably corrupt, poor Europe - NicoJuicy

Karel De Gucht, the EU Commissioner of Trade has commited tax fraud and probably multiple other money scemes over the years, he&#x27;s also the guy that introduced ACTA into Europe and send a personal letter to every politician that they shouldn&#x27;t believe what they read on the internet.
(How much money did he earn on that :))<p>I have recently heard that his investigation in Belgium for committing tax fraud will be in Gent, on request of Karel De Gucht. I wonder how much friends he has there.<p>Another interesting thing, his job won&#x27;t be in jeopardy, even if he is found guilty (it was a reaction of the EU i read somewhere).<p>I don&#x27;t know why i&#x27;m posting this, i just feel sad for Europe and the country where i live in (Belgium),<p>I also feel powerless, because i can see he will get away with it, abusing his power given by the people.<p>And none of us will make a difference against the &quot;great&quot; EU Commissioner of trade.<p>Poor Europe
======
NicoJuicy
Want links, just ask, i'll look them up for you. Most of them will be in dutch
(or Google Translated english).

